

Ask HN: What do you think about this idea? It's called "Strtps" - nicksergeant

Hey guys. So, I'm starting another startup (I have a problem). It is so intertwined into the startup community (wait until you hear the name), that I wanted to post the idea and plan for execution here.<p>It's called "Strtps". I've got http://strtps.com, and @strtps on Twitter.<p>The idea came from this: I'm desperate to learn node.js. I'm following along with <i>the</i> node tutorial (http://dailyjs.com/2010/11/01/node-tutorial/ ) but don't want to build another typical app. So I was thinking: wouldn't it be great to have a repository of startup ideas? Like, a place to go and find ideas of all shapes and sizes for starting a web-based app/business. I'm interested in smaller ideas, but some people might be interested in building an actual business around an app idea.<p>So, Strtps was born. It's going to be an "idea bank for startups". Folks can submit an "idea", as well as supporting information like traction, audience, market fit, monetization ideas, etc. Some people think their ideas are worth millions and won't want to share them in fear of someone "stealing" it, but I think most people are getting over that. Execution is where it's at.<p>There are a few resources for startup ideas already, notably YC (http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html ) and Steve Poland (http://blog.stevepoland.com/100-web-start-up-business-ideas/ ), so I know not everyone is afraid of sharing ideas.<p>Strtps could be a place to find an interesting idea to work on, and find someone passionate about it who might want to co-found with you. The idea here is to connect great ideas with great executers. Right now we've got resources to get funded (http://angel.co ) and to get noticed (http://startupli.st and many others). We need a place to find and curate ideas, and find passionate people who want to work on it with you, revolving specifically around an idea.<p>So, back to the functionality. People submit ideas, then other folks browse ideas, and can "like" an idea, or say "I'm already working on this". No login needed for liking or saying "I'm working on it". The idea there is to simply guage the popularity of an idea.<p>Now, let's say you see an idea that you really like. For now, browsing the site will only reveal the title of an idea, the "pitch", "likes" and number of people working on it. You are closed off from knowing who owns each idea. If you want to see complete information on the idea (and all other ideas in the DB), you need to be a Pro member. Pro member accounts will cost $12/year, PayPal only. Once you're a Pro member, you can see all info on any idea, and you can also contact the owner of ideas. The point here is to garner serious entreprenuers, developers and designers when contacting an idea-man or woman.<p>And, a small feature - if you're a Pro member and you create an idea, you can make an idea completely public if you'd like, meaning you can make all the details of the idea available to the public (non-Pro members), as well as let non-Pro members contact you. Just a perk of being a Pro member.<p>Whew, a mouthful. What do you think?
======
mg1313
Change the name! Are we already tired of these kind of names?? (always have to
remember how to spell it) Can't we have a intelligible names?

~~~
mdg
and while we are at it, dont change it to "something"-ly

~~~
petervandijck
Damn! <http://gethirely.com>

------
ammmir
sounds like a paid version of <http://builditwith.me/>

also, ditch the name, it's terrible if you have to spell it for people to get
it.

~~~
nicksergeant
That site seems to be cluttered with "help me" requests, which is not what I'm
after. I'm after building value around an idea that has not started execution
yet.

------
nicksergeant
As far as the name goes, I really don't think it's a deal breaker. Flickr?

~~~
MortenK
Well, flickr is easily pronouncable, while this one doesnt have a single vowel
:)

~~~
ffumarola
And flicker redirects to flickr. So people can easily get there!

~~~
nicksergeant
Touché. Did they always have "flicker.com" though?

